
In ‘Ready Player One’ Spielberg Regrets the Pop Culture He Created - jonawesomegreen
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/qvxv75/ready-player-one-review
======
DanAndersen
It sounds like the movie might actually be bringing in some of the critique I
had been hoping for from the book but never was satisfied with. I wanted
something, anything that would address the big question as to why the players
in the VR world were just living in past pop culture rather than creating
their own new culture. Here's a bit I wrote several years ago about this:

>It seems like, despite the protagonist's fears about IOI turning the OASIS
into a soul-less amusement park, that's kind of what the OASIS already was in
the story. There wasn't much talk about players generating new worlds and new
experiences -- most of the time characters were enjoying the pre-packaged
"Lord of the Rings", "Star Trek", or "Dungeons and Dragons" VR worlds,
reliving existing ideas again and again. The gunter protagonists weren't off
creating fantastic new landscapes or generating culture, they were poring
through the ruins of the old trying to find some arcane clue -- and I didn't
get the sense that they would be doing that if they didn't have the Hunt to
focus on.

>These are interesting things to think about -- and definitely a worrisome
part of dystopian visions of VR that turn the ultimate communication/creation
tool into a trough full of pre-packaged feed for consumers -- but I don't
think that RPO's author was attempting to focus on that. Rather, the sterile
emptiness I felt from the OASIS seemed more a result of the author just not
describing much that wasn't necessarily "just so" for the plot.

